# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  برنامج Sony Ericsson PC Suite 5.009.00 لنقل الملفات على جهازك

## mohamed73

برنامج Sony Ericsson PC Suite 5.009.00 لنقل الملفات على جهازك   Sony  Ericsson  PC  Suite  5.009.00    للمزامنة بين اجهزة السونى اريكسون و جهاز الكمبيوتر و نقل الصور و الاغانى و التطبيقات  * Sony_Ericsson_PC_Suite_5.009.00.rar        (15.2 MB)*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
باسورد * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

مجهود جبار تشكر عليه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك ا خي
 ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## agraf

مجهود جبار تشكر عليه

----------


## zitounatzo

رائع

----------


## معتز عثمان علي

الله ينور

----------


## alborhan

tanks nice

----------

